# Extremely Swollen Eye On My 3 Month Old Cochin



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

One of my 3 month old cochins' eyes is extremely swollen. I have cleaned it up/out pretty good with a warm cloth and flushed it with warm water but it looks sooooo bad! It was smooth but when I held a warm compress on it and wiped his eye, some of the "stuff" probably infection, wiped away so now he has a hole there which is probably better so the medicine can get inside the area better. He is eating and drinking fine but he is just miserable laying around so still all day. I have been using Tobramycin Ophthalmic Solution 0.3% that I got from the vet for one of my silkies that was sorting out the pecking order with another silkie. I also have some Ofloxacin Ophthalmic Solution 0.3% that I got from my doctor for my eye. Is one better to use than the other or does it matter? What else can I do to help my baby? I hate feeling so helpless when something happens to them. 

ChickenAddiction/Jenn


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What you're treating with are antibiotics for the eye ball or globe. By the look of it, the globe is fine, but the adexal tissue around the eye is what's swollen. This type of condition is usually like an insect bite or spider bite. So although antibiotics are helpful, what might be more helpful is steroid. Do you have a topical ophthalmic with a steroid in it? Like Neo/poly/dex?
You can use something like hydrocortisone, just be very careful not to get it in the eye if its not an ophthalmic preparation. That's just my veterinary opinion. Good luck.


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, I really need to get a chicken first aid kit set up. I looked everywhere and I found Hydrocortisone Valerate Cream 0.2%, Cortizone-10 (Max Strength=1%) and Proctozone-HC/Hydrocortisone Cream USP 2.5%. I also found some Baytril Otic but I think that's for ears?? Which one of these medicines would you recommend I use?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Proctozone/hydrocortisone 2.5%. Use your pinky or a q tip cotton swab. Be very gentle. Apply liberally. Keep out of eye.


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you very much! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My pleasure. Really that's my only motivation to be of assistance.


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

Energyvet, I just wanted to let you know that this chick didn't make it, but I do appreciate your help. Poor baby. But I have a few other chicks and a couple of hens that have had this same thing happen but I started treatment sooner with applying the hydrocortisone 2.5% as well as the eye drops. One chick and one hen have recovered so far. Can you think of anything this might be other than a bug bite?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Fowl pox comes to mind. Especially in the eyes.


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

I have heard that fowl pox is the absolute worst thing that chickens can get and I'm so afraid that this is what is going on but I just really don't want to believe it. I might be in denial but I'm just trying to be sure before I start freaking out ... I had one of my ameraucana chicks die recently, she sounded extremely congested and her eyes had this white cheesy lump of stuff in her eyes just like the picture that Cogburn posted in one of his threads. What do you think of this? http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/bump-eye-1389/ Is this fowl pox? This is what was in this cochins eye and the ameraucanas eyes as well...


----------

